# Rising Creeper Animatronic Too Loud Gear Box



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Soo does anyone know why gemmy gear boxes are sooooo loud and always sound like they're struggling? I purchased The Rising Creeper Animatronic and it is probably the loudest most obnoxious sounding gear box I have ever heard.!









I'm very good with electronics and fix this ngs all the time but I'm not entirely sure why this Prop is soo noisy?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

It probably is struggling.
I don't know the props structure, can you figure out a way to counter balance it?
That way it gets alittle help when rising.
I'd also try to lube the gearbox.
Robert


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Maybe some sound insulation like foam over box.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our rising phantom prop is similar to yours and is also noisy as he rises. We may try ferreting out the source if we have time between now and Halloween (ha!), but our visitors don't seem to notice anyway.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Made in China


----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol(made In China) couldnt agree more with that statement! So I figured out that it's the horrifically tiny motor that has to drive multiple gears (over ten) and also a rubber belt. I managed to get it 60% quieter by using WD-40 Pro Silicone, cleaning joint on the Prop and also installing a better sounding speaker. But I kind of figured it was because of cheap parts, this animatronic, Swamp hag and bog reaper are all built the same and suffer from super loud motor noise. If you take the time and clean/make everything lubed/install a better louder speaker you can get this Prop to be somewhat decent! 

On another note, I just don't understand why they use tiny little DC motors with 0 torque and then cram dozens of gears to get the torque needed when all they need is one decent motor.


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd have to say because decent motors cost more thus decreasing their profits. I have noticed, as I'm sure we all have, that props more expensive and cheaply made. I honestly just prefer the homemade props.. they are so much more terrifying and unique. 2013 I did not buy a single thing but candy for Halloween. I used everything I had and repurposed, made, or built my own stuff... it was most awesome.


----------

